#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Wie zoekt de fout?

## LJ Chris

Ben paar weken terug naar een fuif geweest, en daar heb ik iets gezien wat mij toch wel verbaasde.
Hier volgen twee fotos van een fuif, op elke foto is eenzelfde defect te zien, wie kan zeggen waar? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Dit is niet om bedrijf X belachelijk te maken, maar mss om andere ervaringen met de forumleden te delen.





Groetjes
Chris

----------


## MSSS

misschien kun je een hind geven?[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]ik zie het zo niet.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Het lijkt wel of de kap van die MH niet helemaal lekker is, maar dat kan ook een verkeerde lichtinval zijn, want op de 2e foto zie ik dat weer niet... zou het anders zo 123 ook niet zien?

----------


## snoei

idd, komt nogal behoorlijk wit licht van die kop af.

----------


## nico

Volgens mij staat op beide foto's een MH waar geen licht uit komt. Op de eerste foto vrij duidelijk en op de tweede foto in de circel.

----------


## axs

LIjkt me duidelijk...

Behuizing van de head die ontbreekt...

Naar beneden gekomen tijdens de fuif of???

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Oh wacht ik zie m op de tweede foto nu ook  :Smile: . Moet het wel zijn toch? Wat win ik nu?  :Wink: 

Koppen waar geen licht uit komt is toch geen defect, er bestaat ook nog zoiets als een shutter  :Big Grin: .

----------


## LJ Chris

De behuizing van die Head is eraf (gevallen?)

Proficiat Tom :Wink: 

Mvg
Chris

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BSL_
> 
> De behuizing van die Head is eraf (gevallen?)
> 
> Proficiat Tom
> 
> Mvg
> Chris



Dan blijft natuurlijk de vraag hoe dat heeft kunnen gebeuren. Doen we niet meer aan onderhoud en het gebruik van safety's voor de kappen?

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> 
> 
> Dan blijft natuurlijk de vraag hoe dat heeft kunnen gebeuren. Doen we niet meer aan onderhoud en het gebruik van safety's voor de kappen?



Of net onderhoud gehad en enkele vijsjes verloren[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## snoei

safety's aan kap lijkt me nogal onmogelijk.

maar zo'n kap zit meestal op meerdere plaatsen vast, dus zomaar komen die niet los, (mits er geen bevestigingspunten vergeten zijn vast te zette bij evt. onderhoud.)

----------


## sis

en wat heeft Tom gewonnen ???
een head zonder behuizing  [:I][:I][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## de kawaman

iets misgegaan met ophangen en kap niet meer te gebruiken? als je dan geen reserve hebt moet je wat he  :Smile:

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door de kawaman_
> 
> iets misgegaan met ophangen en kap niet meer te gebruiken? als je dan geen reserve hebt moet je wat he



Hmmm dan zou ik die MH gewoon terug in de kist steken, was echt geen zicht!!!
Tijdens blackouts zie je daar fel wit licht rondwapperen, leuk is anders  :Frown: 
Greetz
Chris

----------


## dabassman

wat ik ook nog zie is dat die 2 trussen gewoon over de andere heen zijn gelegd of mag dat wel???

----------


## DJ.T

Je mag ze er best over heen leggen, alleen moeten ze wel goed vast zitten, ik denk eigenlijk dat dat wel goed zit

----------


## KoenB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door snoei_
> 
> safety's aan kap lijkt me nogal onmogelijk.



Waarom onmogelijk? mag je mij wel eens gaan uitleggen. Ooit al eens een High end spotje opengevezen?

----------


## jo vaes

Dit was een productie van ons. De kap is er inderdaad van afgevallen. Gelukkig waren er geen gewonden. Het ging hier evenwel om een gehuurde mac. Ga de bedrijfsnaam hier niet noemen van het bedrijf omwille van een goede onderlinge collegialiteit. Ik was niet aanwezig op deze productie, ik zat op een andere productie met 'onze' maccen. Bij het programmeren was er naar het schijnt nog geen vuiltje ad lucht. Zoiets verwacht je ook niet. Na de productie toch maar preventief alle maccen nagekeken.

MVG

PS: die trussen liggen echt niet los op elkaar hoor. Denk je nou echt dat men dit zou doen, we zijn misschien prettig gestoord, maar zo ver zouden we toch niet gaan [ :Embarrassment: )][ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Smile:

----------


## lj djcenter

Ja dit zijn allemaal zaken dat men kan tegenkomen op een tour of fuif, ligt dit aan slecht onderhoud ofzo Who nows. Dwr kan daar natuurlijk ook niks aan doen als men de macs huurt veronderstelt men dat alles in orde is, om alles te checken als je wat huurt, je zou soms niets anders et doen hebben. Zeggen van dit mag en kan niet gebeuren is zever, er kan een hele set instorten ook en dat mag ook niet. Zolang er niemand gewond is geraakt is ook wel het belangrijkste

greetz tom

----------


## LJ Chris

IS de kap er tijdens de fuif afgevallen?
Toch wel heel verschietachtig als je ineens zo een kap naar onder ziet donderen!

Greetz
Chris

----------


## jo vaes

Heb vroeger ook al eens meegemaakt dat een kap van een Dataflash AF 1000 viel. Gelukkig zat er een safety aan. Dan bewijzen die dingen hun nut ook eens.Zo een kap van een mac 250 zit maar met 2 schroefjes vast, in 'normale' omstandigheden zou dit moeten volstaan. Maarja, als het voorzien is zou het geen ongeluk zijn hé. Ongelukken kunnen altijd gebeuren, men moet de kans op een ongeluk zo klein mogelijk maken/houden.

----------


## splash

Is de kant op dit soort incidenten niet heel makkelijk te verkleinen door de schroefjes vast te "loctiten" (vastzetten met loctite dus)

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door KoenB_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door snoei_
> ...



Daar hoef je die spot niet eens voor open te maken. De safety zit namelijk aan de buitenkant  :Wink:

----------


## CyberNBD

Buitenkant? ow? vreemd HES spotje wat jij had dan.  Zit bij de meesten echt aan de binnenkant hoor.

----------


## jo vaes

@ Splash: de kap van een Dataflash af 1000 zit niet met schroefjes maar met een draai/kliksysteem (kan het moeilijk uitleggen.

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door CyberNBD_
> 
> Buitenkant? ow? vreemd HES spotje wat jij had dan.  Zit bij de meesten echt aan de binnenkant hoor.



Volgens mij heeft zo ongeveer iedere Color/Spot die van Focus/FLashlight komt een safety tussen de twee kappen zitten, omdat de bovenste kap nogal makkelijk los kan raken. En deze safety zit echt aan de buitenkant.

----------


## splash

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jo vaes_
> 
> @ Splash: de kap van een Dataflash af 1000 zit niet met schroefjes maar met een draai/kliksysteem (kan het moeilijk uitleggen.



Ik dacht eerder in het topic iets te lezen over macs....
of zitten die ook met zo'n draai/kliksysteem?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door splash_
> 
> Is de kant op dit soort incidenten niet heel makkelijk te verkleinen door de schroefjes vast te "loctiten" (vastzetten met loctite dus)



Hoe ga je die dingen dan nog servicen???

----------


## Robert

> citaat:Volgens mij heeft zo ongeveer iedere Color/Spot die van Focus/FLashlight komt een safety tussen de twee kappen zitten, omdat de bovenste kap nogal makkelijk los kan raken. En deze safety zit echt aan de buitenkant.



Volgens mij ook... onze studiocolors hebben iig ook safety's aan de buitenkant.

Grtz. Robert

----------


## vic

Maar ik neem dus maar aan dat de kap van een mac 250 niet erg zwaar is. Want het lijkt me toch minder leuk om bijvoorbeeld de kap van een 918 in je nek te krijgen

greetzzz
        vic[} :Smile: ]

----------


## jo vaes

Of een sixbaar in uwe nek. :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vic_
> 
> Maar ik neem dus maar aan dat de kap van een mac 250 niet erg zwaar is. Want het lijkt me toch minder leuk om bijvoorbeeld de kap van een 918 in je nek te krijgen
> 
> greetzzz
>         vic[}]



Ach, een kap die van een meter of 10 naar benden komt zeilen en die opvangen met je voortanden is geen pretje. En dan maakt het spottype echt niet uit.

----------


## Harmen

zo kan ik ook nog wel een paar zware dingen bedenken (hoewel 918's goed groot zijn jah  :Wink: )
maare hoe kwam het nu?

----------


## smokey

Wat ik mij afvraag is hoe kan die spot nog werken
zonder kap.
Normaal als je de kap eraf haalt doet het apparaat
het niet meer toch?
Of je moet de veiligheidsschakelaar overbruggen. 

smokey

----------


## ronny

dat is gewoon de behuizing he. Waarom zou het aparaat dan niet meer (moeten) werken volgens jouw? Buiten de netspanning zitten er geen levensbedreigende elementen in een moving head :Big Grin: 

Dat apparaat (moving head) zal niet meer werken wanneer je de spanning uittrekt[ :Embarrassment: )] :Smile: .

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door smokey_
> 
> Wat ik mij afvraag is hoe kan die spot nog werken
> zonder kap.
> Normaal als je de kap eraf haalt doet het apparaat
> het niet meer toch?
> Of je moet de veiligheidsschakelaar overbruggen.



Welke veiligheidsschakelaar? (interlock bedoel je waarschijnlijk)
Wel, ik kan zo meteen geen enkele spot opnoemen die met een interlock werkt.
Mja, ben nooit te oud om te leren  :Wink:

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> Buiten de netspanning zitten er geen levensbedreigende elementen in een moving head



een hete lamp... bewegende onderdelen?

----------


## ronny

> citaat:een hete lamp



daar heb je een punt[B)] :Smile:   lamp kan altijd kapotspringen in je gezicht[xx(]


bewegende onderdelen zitten er inderdaad in. Maar om te zeggen dat deze nu echt levensbedreigend zijn?? Der zit nu ook weer geen 3fase motor in he :Big Grin:

----------


## test12

Topic is weer van stal gehaald.
Wat ik mij nog afvroeg is, als die kap eraf gevallen is, daar is dan op dat moment niets meer aan te doen, waarom ze de lamp dan niet doven via de stuurtafel, dat kan toch wel bij een mac. Beter uit dan zo'n zwiepende witte vlek.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## smokey

hee ronny,
Ik werk met moving heads van Clay Paky
stage color 300
Als je daar de kap eraf haalt doet hij het niet meer.
Door een veiligheidsschakelaar (interlock)

smokey

----------


## test12

Heel veel fixture's, niet alleen moving head's en scans maar ook theaterspots, hebben deze voorziening. Is wel zo veilig, fabrikanten die deze voorziening ingebouwd hebben vermelden dit meestal ook wel in hun documentatie als een pre. 

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## axs

ff een leuke link naar een ander topic hieromtrent...

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=9631

----------


## rubinioow

ik vind ut ma vaag...

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:Wat ik mij nog afvroeg is, als die kap eraf gevallen is, daar is dan op dat moment niets meer aan te doen, waarom ze de lamp dan niet doven via de stuurtafel, dat kan toch wel bij een mac. Beter uit dan zo'n zwiepende witte vlek.



volgens mij is dat nog vrij problematisch, zolang een MH op spanning staat blijft de lamp branden (das mijn ervaring met de mac250), en je kan via je tafel de shutter wel sluiten, maar dat geeft zo weinig als de hele zijkant open ligt  :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Test12_
> ...waarom ze de lamp dan niet doven via de stuurtafel, dat kan toch wel bij een mac.
> 			
> ...



Barthez...

Bij een mac250 (en trouwens de meeste fixtures met een ontladingslamp) kan je de lamp op afstand uitschakelen.
Waarom het hier niet gebeurd is, is mij natuurlijk ook een raadsel  :Wink:

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ...



En anders heb je uiteraard alles zo bekabeld dat je op de vloer de spanning van deze spot eruit kan trekken. 

Tenminste, zo hoort het wel te zijn [8D]

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> ...



uhu, lekker snel opgebouwd :Wink:

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:Bij een mac250 (en trouwens de meeste fixtures met een ontladingslamp) kan je de lamp op afstand uitschakelen.
> Waarom het hier niet gebeurd is, is mij natuurlijk ook een raadsel



dan zal het aan de software in mijn tafel liggen, want ik heb die optie niet (voor zover ik weet :Smile: )

----------


## Gast1401081

nee, hoor, meestal een kwestie van een bepaald dmx-kanaal vol openzetten...

----------


## Barthez

maar natuurlijk, dat doet ie waarschijnlijk als je de strobe vol open zet, die reset normaal mn mac's als ie boven de 80 procent komt, dus dan zal de lamp wel uitgaan als je m boven de 80 procent laat staan

----------


## LJ Chris

Meestal kanaal 1 vol open zetten, en 5 secondjes wachten..

Chris

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BSL_
> 
> 
> 
> uhu, lekker snel opgebouwd



Met allemaal blokjes gaan prutten is zeker lekker snel? Gewoon een BO-box in de trus en iedere spot een shuko heen trekken. Hoeveel werk kan het wezen? Lijkt me niet zoveel. En als je problemen hebt betaald deze manier zich heel snel terug. Ellende is namelijk heel snel gevonden.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> citaat:
> gewoon een BO box gebruiken



Kan ik me op zich wel in vinden, maar helaas heeft niet iedereen zo'n ding.

----------


## flying pig

met ne uploader van Martin, MP-2 kan je de lamp op automatisch aan en uit zetten. Als deze functie op uit staat kan je de lamp vanop je console af zetten. Je kan dit ook manueel doen... TUURLIJK KAN DA!!!!!!! 

groenten....

----------


## flying pig

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> ...




Dan ga je bij 8 moving heads wel echt veel stroom lijnen trekken die echt niet nodig zijn he delighted.... redelijk zinloos... ne mac 250 verbruikt bij wijze van spreke niets!!!!! 

Groenten....

----------


## driesmees

een DMX switch in je truss hangen?

----------


## flying pig

gewoon effe dat menu aanpassen is de snelste oplossing.... doe het dan onmiddellijk bij al je lampen... 

groenten,

----------


## Rock On

Er is niet eens een uploader voor nodig: 'menu', 'pers', 'dlof' op 'on' zetten en voila. Kanaal 1 op 100% voor 5 sec. en je hoort 'klik', lamp uit.

----------


## flying pig

das wat ik ook al zei.... maar toch bedankt  :Big Grin:

----------

